# BFP at 5dpo and super dark at 14dpo! excited!



## luvmygi44

ok i'm a little new here but super excited that this was our second month TTC #5 and we got a MAJOR early bfp! had a positive O on 10-23-10 and then felt funny after coming home from my normal workout. just extreme exhaustion rather then the normal energy serge i get! this is what i took and these are the lines i got from 5dpo until yesterday at 14dpo!

5dpo faint but perfectly pink!
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g40/luvmygi44/ad14b129.jpg
6dpo still faint but more there then yesterday!
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g40/luvmygi44/772b072e.jpg
i didnt really believe it so i decided not to test for a few days to see if the HCG would "grow" and then if i got a BFP i would believe it for real.
9dpo at the minute mark
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g40/luvmygi44/fc71cb2d.jpg
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g40/luvmygi44/42363bf3-1.jpg
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g40/luvmygi44/d0b16cc3-1.gif
this is the 14 dpo at the minute mark! it ended up being WAY darker then the control line by the 5 minute mark!
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g40/luvmygi44/3cfbc961.jpg


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## Doingit4us

Wow! Congrats. Maybe you are having more than one bean.


----------



## DolceBella

Yeah, I agree! 5DPO is crazy early for enough HCG in the urine. Could be twins, could be wrong about O date. Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## babygirlhall

Great lines! Huge congrats hun x :happydance:


----------



## luvmygi44

DolceBella said:


> Yeah, I agree! 5DPO is crazy early for enough HCG in the urine. Could be twins, could be wrong about O date. Congratulations!!! :)

well that was the first thought of pretty much everyone on another forum i'm a member of but since i keep track its kind of hard for me to dispute the O date. thanks for the congrats! i'm just hoping its at least a SUPER STICKY BEAN!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wow 5dpo! Congratulations!

Maybe your haveing twins!, Or Triplets!


----------



## moochacha

congrats!


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations!! x x x :D


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

*Congratulations!!*


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your 

xxxx
*​


----------



## Gwizz

Huge Congrats!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jappygirl76

Wow, 5DPO, that is amazing!! Congratulations, and I wish a happy and healthy 9 months!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

